# Chlorhexidine based udder wash



## sawfish99 (Oct 19, 2011)

We have been using the basic bleach, 1 drop of Dawn udder wash and teat dip solution, making a new batch for each milking.  Recently, our Lamancha developed staph pimples on her udder, so I used a 3oz/gal Chlorhexidine udder wash and teat dip solution on her.  I noticed a significant improvment in the staph pimples in only a couple of milkings.  From a little reasearch, it looks like most commercial udder washes have chlorhexidine as a base.  Since it is not very expensive to buy the concentrate, why don't more people use Chlorhexidine as their udder wash and teat dip instead of bleach?


----------



## that's*satyrical (Oct 19, 2011)

I just use the bleach because I haven't had a problem with it yet. It is good to know this info though for when/if I do have a problem.


----------



## Roll farms (Oct 19, 2011)

> why don't more people use Chlorhexidine as their udder wash and teat dip instead of bleach?


Probably b/c until you have a problem w/ staph on the udder, it doesn't occur to us that we need to.

At least, that was the case w/ us....


----------



## that's*satyrical (Oct 19, 2011)

How long does the clorhexidine solution keep? It is more expensive like $22 for only 16oz bottle.


----------



## Stacykins (Oct 19, 2011)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> How long does the clorhexidine solution keep? It is more expensive like $22 for only 16oz bottle.


Actually, you can find generic chlorhexidine gluconate concentrate for MUCH cheaper than that. A gallon of the stuff costs 24$ at Reptile Basics . I used tons of it when I kept reptiles, it is a great cage cleaner, gentle enough for humans to use as a mouth rinse (not that I did). It is incredibly effective, and has great residual effect (meaning it keeps killing stuff after it is applied). Hibiclens is an example of a chlorhexidine surgical scrub used for humans and animals. 

By the way, one gallon of concentrate lasts a very long time. I had a handy dandy 1oz pump so I could shoot an ounce of concentrate into a gallon jug and fill with water to make the right concentration of cleaner.

Edit: as for shelf life, I've read material that said it is good for one year, others up to three years. So I don't have a good answer for that. A mix of water and the solution should keep for a long time, too. I don't think it goes bad once concentrate is mixed with water.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Oct 19, 2011)

I bought a chlorhex based wash from Hoeggers in Feb of 2010. I bought a pint (or quart?) and it made 1 full gallon of wash when diluted with water. I STILL have plenty of it left, so it's definitely budget friendly for me, although I'm only milking one doe.  

I will say though, that in our area it has been so damp lately, that my doe has had almost a consistent staph problem for weeks.  It'll come up, I'll treat it, and it'll go away.  It doesn't help that she lays in the bare dirt area in front of the gate.    It never gets bad since I treat it right away, but it's a nuisance.  I've just been putting Ammens powder on her udder after every milking and maybe I'll stop when the ground freezes.     There is a shot you can give them, Lysigin, that will help.  I haven't bothered with it since I don't really want to pay a vet to come out and do a culture and tell me what I already know (that she has staph).  If it persists for a while longer I'll probably just break down and get it.


----------



## sawfish99 (Oct 19, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> > why don't more people use Chlorhexidine as their udder wash and teat dip instead of bleach?
> 
> 
> Probably b/c until you have a problem w/ staph on the udder, it doesn't occur to us that we need to.
> ...


Roll - does that mean you do use Chlorhexidine as your primary udder wash and teat dip?


----------



## Roll farms (Oct 19, 2011)

Nope, I have used gentle iodine for 11 years.  To be honest, I don't even dip them, I spray gentle iodine on the teats when I'm done milking.

If the udders are 'clean' I don't even bother washing them.  Our girls stay pretty dry / clean most of the year.  I will wash them if they're dirty / muddy, don't get me wrong.

I pastuerize and double filter the milk we drink, the udders are all shaved, and they stay fairly clean.  I sorta wipe them down w/ my hand to knock off any stray hair / dirt and then start milking.

When I'm done I apply udder balm and spray the orifice / teat tip w/ straight gentle iodine.  Another one of those 'things I've always done'...I don't even remember anymore where I heard / read about doing it that way or why I started.  I remember the teat dip cup was a PITA and I don't miss it.

I bought a bottle of hibiclens at Wal-Mart this May or June b/c the Toggs (of course it was the TOGGS) kept having staph ickies on their udder and someone here suggested it.  Cleared it right up and I still have half the bottle.  Worked like a charm, it did.


----------



## kstaven (Oct 20, 2011)

Straight ACV as an udder wash will clear that up too.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Oct 20, 2011)

The Chlorhexidine solution I use I purchased through a vet (surgical scrub).  It's a 1 gallon jug and dilutes something like 1-2oz per gallon of water.  This means the one gallon jug (which was $13) will make many, many gallons of udder wash.  It's very economical and Roll is right- it's the treatment of choice for staph dermatitis or any other bacterial skin problem since it needs to be kept clean but dry.


----------



## freemotion (Oct 20, 2011)

kstaven said:
			
		

> Straight ACV as an udder wash will clear that up too.


Good to know.  I always have ACV in the cupboard.


----------



## MsLadyChickens (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi there!


I am getting ready for our new goats next month and wanted to make sure I have everything set up. I have a BUNCH of chlorahexadine from our English Bulldog's wrinkle cleaning solution we make. 

What would the ratio be for a udder wash? Can you fill it in a spray bottle instead of mixing a whole gallon each time? Would love to know how you're using it. Thanks! 

I'm also thinking about getting gentle iodine spray instead of a teat dip for the goats...


----------



## sawfish99 (Mar 19, 2012)

we saved a plastic ice cream container that holds about 5 quarts.  We mix 2 oz of chlorhexidine to 1 gallon of water.  The bucket stays in the milking area and gets used for udder wash and teat dip (and other general cleanup application).  In the winter, we bring it in the house to prevent freezing.


----------



## MsLadyChickens (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks Sawfish!!

I will try this method and see how it works!


----------

